# aosp and flash problem



## Champaned_out (Jul 16, 2011)

I looked around but I couldn't find the answer so I'm hoping someone would help me here..
I'm currently running Thundershed v1.0 but I can't seem to get some videos to work properly... I have the latest version of adobe flash from the market.. but apps like veetle that streams TV shows won't work.. I get the blank black screen and only audio... this was a problem on all the other aosp roms as well and I know it was addressed but I never found a solution to it... if I switch back to any sense rom the veetle app works perfectly... does anyone know if there was ever a solution to this fix? I remember someone saying that an old modified verison like 10.2 of adobe would fix that issues but I can't seem to find it on the web


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Champaned_out (Jul 16, 2011)

^thanks for the fast reply, this seems to have solved the issues on the browser but the Veetle app still does the same thing unfortunately.. I'm still getting the black screen with only audio


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Champaned_out said:


> ^thanks for the fast reply, this seems to have solved the issues on the browser but the Veetle app still does the same thing unfortunately.. I'm still getting the black screen with only audio


Try clearing the data cache in settings>applications

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

